
Hype development, suspicious engineering - ingve
https://david-grs.github.io/hype_development_suspicious_engineering/
======
TomMarius
> So this module is really just turning an exception into a boolean.

Yes, and so will you if you implement it by hand. I agree with you in many
cases, but this really requires a function and that would most probably live
in a module.

